# 2015 Rapala



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have been watching the stuff coming out on i Cast I am sure you seen the new stuff for 2015 from Rapala. Stop looking at the pictures. We have it here in the shop for you to look at in person!!!! There is more due in also very soon.

Here is a quick sample of what we got in.
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_772_750_787

















Scatter Rap Jointed
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_772_750_858









Dives-To Custom Ink Colors ( Rasta and Girlfriend )
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_772_750_790


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

You got me fireed up for a second, but you have "No" bandits for sale on the web.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

raisinrat said:


> If you have been watching the stuff coming out on i Cast I am sure you seen the new stuff for 2015 from Rapala. Stop looking at the pictures. We have it here in the shop for you to look at in person!!!! There is more due in also very soon.
> 
> Here is a quick sample of what we got in.
> https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_772_750_787
> ...


You ever get tail dancers or jointed shad raps or jointed husky jerks in an emerald shiner color? Normark did away with color years back I have bought all I could find


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

shametamer said:


> You ever get tail dancers or jointed shad raps or jointed husky jerks in an emerald shiner color? Normark did away with color years back I have bought all I could find


I don't have anything in that color right now.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Shame tamer sent you a pm on where I bought a handful of taildancers in that particular pattern at the end of summer.. I seem to remember they had Several left after I grabbed 5 of them.


----------

